# Thank you Alpha Farm!!!! ....



## Leeana (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to share with you the new addition to my show string for next season. I've been wanting to add another shetland to the show string for a while now and i dont think i could have possibly found a more perfect filly to add.

She is a 3/4th sister to Alpha Farms Classical Bobcat. Her sire is Buckeye WCF Classical Magic (HOF Congress Champion and Congress & World champion producer) and her dam is Buckeye WCF Bobcat Melody, a direct daughter of Georgetowns Tom Cat and out of half sister to Classical Muzak and Miss Ohio (same dam) and she herself was World Jr Champion, World Reserve Grand Champion and Reserve Congress champion.

Her pedigree includes Arenosa (she is 25% Arenosa), Grahams Little King Lee and Georgetowns Tomcat! I am so excited to show her next year and take her to congress, i love everything about this filly. She has the most beautiful action! She was born in May and we got to bring her home yesterday and she settled in great. I couldnt ask for more!! She is also in the Futurity




:

Thank you Ronaele of Alpha Farm for such an amazing filly!!! We expect her to mature around 44'' or so, i think she is at 36-37'' or so right now. The biggest thing i love about this filly, other then how well built she is, is her attitude and spice!

Alpha Farms Magic Melody (Pending) AKA- Kitty


























Baby pictures ..
















Then here she is this morning, sorry they are not so great but Ronaele head/neck clipped her and these show her head/neck a bit better.
















Thanks Ronaele, and that you all for letting me share my new purchase, possibly my most exciting one yet!


----------



## SirenFarms (Sep 30, 2007)

aww she is gorgeous! Congrats! yall make me really want a shetland!


----------



## mininik (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, Leeana! She's very nice. Do you think you'll drive her?

fftopic: Are you still looking for a copy of "Our Shetland Heritage"? If so, check out Ebay.


----------



## MBhorses (Sep 30, 2007)

: aw

congrats very pretty.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you, she is one heck of a filly





Nicole, i found a copy of it on ebay but i think you need an ebay account or something, i never have used ebay before. I will take another look though. Thanks


----------



## Jill (Sep 30, 2007)

She is gorgeous, Leeana!!!!!!!!! Congratulations on her



:



:



:


----------



## Devon (Sep 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: Lucky girl!! Congrats!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 30, 2007)

Im so happy for you! I have liked her ever since she was born



: Ronalee has some beautiful ponies!


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations, and the best of luck in the show ring!!!

Andrea


----------



## crponies (Sep 30, 2007)

:aktion033: Very nice addition indeed! Congrats!


----------



## txminipinto (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone



! Kay, she has the same head as Jet, Magic throws the most consistant head!




:


----------



## kaykay (Oct 1, 2007)

I so agree!! I really think Jet has one of the best heads on our farm. His sire is soooo consistent with those nice heads


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 1, 2007)

:aktion033: Congrats...Leeana.....she is beautiful.....!!!!!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 2, 2007)

> Ponygirl Posted Yesterday, 11:21 AM Congrats...Leeana.....she is beautiful.....!!!!!


Hi Mary,

Thanks ..hopefully she accomplishes as much as her big brother :bgrin



:


----------



## jbrat (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW :new_shocked: She's pretty!!

Your herd keeps growin &, growing



They are so much fun. And you have a very nice line up!

CONGRATS!! :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 4, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Congratulations on your beautiful filly. Wish you much success with her. :bgrin


----------

